
Ten Principles for Growth as an Engineer - kjgkjhfkjf
https://medium.com/@daniel.heller/ten-principles-for-growth-69015e08c35b
======
Azmaeus
Very good points, thanks for sharing! To compliment this article, an uncle of
mine who had retired as VP of a major airline company started his career there
as a janitor. He told me simply, "make the company more money than they're
paying you" \- by doing so it doesn't make any sense to let you go. This
hasn't kept me free from layoffs somehow, but in general it keeps me afloat.

